# Girl Scout Cookies week 10. Harvest! 3/4lb plant



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 18, 2014)

Not much else to say I think the title pretty much indicates my whole point here. I think all you(RIU) need to see is pictures:
droid maxx


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 18, 2014)

The first Girl Scout Cookies plant i have seen that wasnt just tiny little nuggz... nicely done how much light did you use?


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Mar 18, 2014)

3/4# Dry weight?


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 18, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> 3/4# Dry weight?


Yes, dry. It will take me by my self 6-8 hrs to do. I've done a dozen plants 3/4 of pound or bigger. Just finished a 15oz Querkle! Plus, look at the pics, if u know what you are doing, u just know!


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 18, 2014)

And again it begins had me a couple brats, some chips, a triple cola.

droid maxx


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 18, 2014)

Very nice harvest.

The top of that cola after I have stripped the one foot long cola.


Another top.


droid maxx


----------



## kindnug (Mar 18, 2014)

On the picture with the cola/ruler> The cola actually starts @ 7" to 12.5"(~5.5" long)
Are you measuring the entire branch? 
I see you measured secondary buds as if they're part of the main cola.

I think you're yield estimate is a reasonable one.
All GSC I've seen has some purple in the bud, what cut is it?


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 18, 2014)

Just for you buddy. So this is what I've done so far

Here's your 5 1/2"

Love

Peace

I am a QP in too look what's left?

droid maxx


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 18, 2014)

How much light did you use for this one plant or was there more plants?


----------



## kindnug (Mar 18, 2014)

Those pictures just prove my point...
Are you trying to be a sarcastic asshole?

Cut all those SECONDARY buds off that 12" main STALK and you'll have the 6" cola
Most people DON'T count those small branches as part of the cola, but secondary buds from the main stalk.

I'm sorry that your wrong?
+ since you want to argue, your growing fake GSC aka Fortune Cookies.
Real GSC has fat leaves + small purplish buds.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 18, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Those pictures just prove my point...
> Are you trying to be a sarcastic asshole?
> 
> Cut all those SECONDARY buds off that 12" main STALK and you'll have the 6" cola
> ...


the butthurt is strong in this one...


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Mar 18, 2014)

This is epic.....

Haha...


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 18, 2014)

Haha. I could care less. He is right though. Buds are rarely longer than 6". You know it's kind of funny strains are different everywhere I personally know of three different strains of GSC there's also 3 different strains of Blue Dream indica, hybrid, and a sativa.

He can say anything he wants, I can see the results I feel the results and I will smoke the results

Now I am 6 foot 5 n the tip of my pinky to the tip of my thumb measures 10". I have large hands I also swung a hammer for a living.



You know one thing you might want to do is go look at my other post it seems that I might have experience and I might not be b*********** here. Peace out homies and thanks for at least some love

droid maxx


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 19, 2014)

So I got about half way done. One level of the rack is full. 1 rack is a half pound or more. I just may have a 1 pounder.



droid maxx


----------



## kindnug (Mar 19, 2014)

Why would I be butthurt about his weak harvest?
I have more than I could ever smoke...

I said your estimate of yield is a reasonable one.
Post a pic with a ruler next to the largest trimmed bud from that plant, the one you claim is 12" long.

How hard is that? I don't trust the size of your damn hand either.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 19, 2014)

Wait you said 3/4 lb dry but its still wet and your saying a 1 pounder ? Now Im lost so if its a 1 lb wet its what actually 3 to 4 oz dry correct If Im following now. Again Ill try what szie light did you use on this plant?

Just following along. I know I have the same dry rack as you but its 8 levels and it will hold about 2-3 lbs dry total but I fill mine way more then you do. Just trying to follow along thats all.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm trying to follow along as well.
How big is the "solid" bud ?
Give us something for comparison with the whole thing trimmed.
Sorta like:


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 20, 2014)

Well I don't know what to really say after those posts. I'm not here to cater to all your needs and i am not worried about how long my buds are. I believe someone asked for a visual reference, that's Wat the tape measure was, a reference. You know when you're holding the camera and the tape measure at the same time, things may not have been placed perfectly and I'm sorry you took it so literally.

Now as for the comment of three quarters of a pound. I have harvested a couple times in my life. And the type of plants I grow are commonly like this. I veg for 3 months or more and I use 7 to 10 gallon pots. I am also a super cropper and I tie my plants down. As I have done this before, I'd say well over 100 times. Don't you think I would have a decent judgment of what I might yield dry?

Now as for the drying rack. The gentleman who said he gets around three to four pounds a
In the drying rack is correct. I don't fill mine as much as yours, I hope you don't mind? Now the way I pile it in there, and considering the density of the nuggs I know it's over a pound. And so did my buddy who's been growing for 20 years and my other friend who trim for me today. Another way to know how much weed you trimmed is by the amount of time it took. My last harvest was in late January. 2000 watts 3 pounds. Four plants. I had 3 Querkle and 1 Pure Kush. One of the Querkles I got 15 ounces. The other two I got 12 ounces a piece. The Pure Kush was 7 ounces. All in a 4x8 tent.

So I decided that the 4 by 8 tent was not efficient enough for 2000 watts. So I bought a 5 by 10 tent. Same 2000 watts but this time I'm thinking closer to four pounds.

So basically I am saying this will be over a pound.


So this is my 4x8. She is now my vegetation tent.


And then we have the 5 by 10. This time I am flowering 6 plants. 4 are starting week 4 and two are starting week 2


Now in conclusion since I just signed on 2 the site. I'm new here. Not like you who's been blabbing on here since 2008. I would assume some of you longer tenured individuals might think they're better than others, or know more. So some of you may agree with me some of you may not. For the gentleman who wants me to put my biggest bud up there. Everything gets cut down trimmed up and ready to sell. When I trim my bud I trim it once. I do not hang the bud. I tare that Cola all up into buds so that all that's left is about a 2 inch top Cola guess what? I sell that too.


Peace

droid maxx


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 20, 2014)

catofcuriosity said:


> the butthurt is strong in this one...


Thank u for noticing this dude is taking it toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo far!


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 20, 2014)

I would also like to let some of you people know, when you top many times. You get many good sized colas, not one large one. I am all about square footage and the proper light distribution. So where I get 20 large colas or would you just rather have one big one.

Also here in the state of Washington they are considering cutting back are medical marijuana growing ability. Right now I am allowed to have 15 plants that's it. I can have 25 ounces. They only want to let me have 6 plants and 3ozs. Well I figured out how to flowers 6 plants under 2000 watt and get quite a good yield I have a legal right to dispose of all my extra.

Querkle


Pure Kush



Qrazy Train


droid maxx


----------



## iforgotmymeds (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello to all, Nice yield Med Gro are you growing with coco. I know someone who did a similar grow set up but he used blue dream ( 2 plants in a 4X8 2000w) he said he got 13 oz/plant. as for what strain you are growing I can't tell, but I grow the Girl Scout Cookie (Supposedly thin mint) and I harvest at 9 weeks organic compost so my yields are way different more like 3-4 oz....


----------



## xkushx (Mar 20, 2014)

Medical Grower Wa. said:


> Not much else to say I think the title pretty much indicates my whole point here. I think all you(RIU) need to see is pictures:View attachment 3026843View attachment 3026845View attachment 3026848
> droid maxx


did u buy these seeds online?


----------



## xkushx (Mar 20, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Those pictures just prove my point...
> Are you trying to be a sarcastic asshole?
> 
> Cut all those SECONDARY buds off that 12" main STALK and you'll have the 6" cola
> ...


thats deffinately not gsc. at all this is gsc














this is animal cookies my circle has been running this cut since 2009 in the bay area. all the seeds u see online are straight fakes. not even gsc in their genetics. some have crosses wich look similar those are pretty cool but you got jipped


----------



## iforgotmymeds (Mar 20, 2014)

That animal cookie is looking nice... puff puff pass..


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice doctored photos why do you have the blue background. It's definitely going to mess with the color of the picture I would call it artificial enhancement. Boy I wish my camera can zoom in like that take such fine detailed pictures. good for you, you went and bought a picture of marijuana bud, probably in a magazine, High Times!



WHATEVER!

Actually it sounds like everybody has a case of the Mondays. Look bro rip that page out of the magazine crumpled up stick it in your pipe and smoke it.


Peace

droid maxx


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 20, 2014)

MGW, your plant is definitely not a cut of real Girl Scout cookies.


----------



## ^su (Mar 20, 2014)

Gotta agree with kindnug, most likely you are running a fortune cookie or something else.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 20, 2014)

This is what real GSC (forum cut) looks like...


----------



## Sticky Lungs (Mar 20, 2014)

TO the Original poster. Thanks for sharing, whatever strain or cut you might have. 

I was wondering, you said you veg for 3 months or more, and in your pictures you have a bunch of stem that you have cleaned of bud sites. If you lower your Scrog screen, and affix it to the top of the pot so it will not move, you can eliminate all of that extra veg time and still end up with the same amount of bud. Same amount of bud in less time = more bud over all. Hopefully you do not take this post offensively. Take it easy!!


----------



## kindnug (Mar 20, 2014)

Huel Perkins said:


> This is what real GSC (forum cut) looks like...



I'll just say this, YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 20, 2014)

GSC seems to bring out the arguments EVERY TIME, it doesn't fail. 

Whatever strain you have it's a nice harvest I hope it gets you blazed cause in the end that's what matters  

I got a couple GSC I'm going to run, I don't think I'll post any pics on here though as this place turns into a hen house everyone starts clucking. 

I truly mean no offense to anyone in this thread, I see everyone's point of view. I just think that this "real" GSC thing is getting out of hand. You don't generally see it with other strains but GSC is a pretty unique lady and obviously has a lot of men that love her and will defend her honour  

So there are still some gentlemen in this world, they just love the pot girls


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 20, 2014)

I like other ideas when it comes to growing. I didn't realize I had offended every person on RIU. 

Oh well I'll live. And thank you for the compliment. May the bud gods shine down lots of trichs on ur GSC.

droid maxx


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 20, 2014)

Sticky Lungs said:


> TO the Original poster. Thanks for sharing, whatever strain or cut you might have.
> 
> I was wondering, you said you veg for 3 months or more, and in your pictures you have a bunch of stem that you have cleaned of bud sites. If you lower your Scrog screen, and affix it to the top of the pot so it will not move, you can eliminate all of that extra veg time and still end up with the same amount of bud. Same amount of bud in less time = more bud over all. Hopefully you do not take this post offensively. Take it easy!!


So that is an excellent idea. My theory is to nip at least the first 2 nodes on the stem. So I will let the plant flower(stretch) then I will eliminate what I call nute suckers. It's not really a Scrog, but that was the first way I learned to grow. No I have modify it. Early in vegg I start bending the plant and all the nodes over and tie them down. Then I will stick 3 or 4 bamboo sticks into the soil. I slide the bamboo stick along the side of the pot, poke a hole through the pot, take a zip tie and fasten that bamboo stick to the pot. So those were run verticaly. Now I will run bamboo sticks horizontally and zip tie these to the vertical bamboo stakes. Creating an elevated web of bamboo stakes that I can support or tie down colas. Each one of my colas get maximum light. I cut all lower crap off and let the upper colas feed. 

Your way would work too. It's what ever is best for u, easiest for you, most effective for your situation. Look closely at the photos of the full plant, you might get some ideas that will work for u. 

Peace, and thank u for ur positive comments and Karma


----------



## Sticky Lungs (Mar 21, 2014)

Right on. I see, I didn't realize those were horizontal bamboo stakes. Cheers!


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 21, 2014)

Huel Perkins said:


> This is what real GSC (forum cut) looks like...


Man I sure is pretty, but man, there aint even enough to smoke. I'd take a pound of my weed and the $2000, than a $20 sack of that!

Just my opinion, plus my customers aren't complaining!


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah, GSC is notorious for being a low yielder. Some people prefer quality to quantity...

But then again you're vegging for 3 months and getter less than a lb per plant, that's weak too...


----------



## tobinates559 (Mar 22, 2014)

GSC is a sensitive topic, it just sucks people will call anything girl scout cookies to capitalize on the hype and thus watering down the gene pool with fakes, at least call it something else, thats like someone trying to pass off big bud as OG kush, everyone will be able to tell and will be pissed....but that plant did look awesome huge nugs


----------



## BWG707 (Mar 22, 2014)

I have to agree that's not GSC. I grew some GCS clones outdoors (they looked just like the posted pic). They vegged for 7 to 8 weeks, I did not top to train, and I averaged 13oz per plant. The buds were extremely dense and rock hard when dried. I know I could have easily yielded a lb.+ if I would have vegged longer and manipulated them a bit. GSC do tend to have smaller buds and colas but they are so dense it almost makes up for the small buds. OP, your buds do look very nice so really doesn't matter if they are real cookies are not, as long as they have the high your looking for.


----------



## pSi007 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jumping on board as a Nor-Cal medical clone guy, not GSC. Beautiful and FAT plant, WA grower! GSC almost always has a smaller yield and that classic "Real OG" bud-stacking. Truthfully WA Grower, you would prob be happier with what you have rather than the real GSC. lol.. 

ps. were you also the guy who had that really nice GDP from seed? (which looked nothing like Ken's GDP clone even if he got the seeds from Ken and GDP seeds).


----------



## xkushx (Mar 22, 2014)

Huel Perkins said:


> Yeah, GSC is notorious for being a low yielder. Some people prefer quality to quantity...
> 
> But then again you're vegging for 3 months and getter less than a lb per plant, that's weak too...


alot of the bagseed phenos dont yield. i get 1.5 lb per light average with animal cookie


----------



## pSi007 (Mar 22, 2014)

xkushx said:


> alot of the bagseed phenos dont yield.


what are you talking about? the 10,000,000 GSC clones in Cali-clones ops?


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 23, 2014)

Huel Perkins said:


> Yeah, GSC is notorious for being a low yielder. Some people prefer quality to quantity...
> 
> But then again you're vegging for 3 months and getter less than a lb per plant, that's weak too...


This guy Huel Perkins says he veggs 2-3 weeks and avg. 10-14oz per plant. Some one close the thread, we have found GOD.

I would say a plant is a QP in a month maybe a little longer. Now, what size pots o you have them in, what are ur nutes. Bro you came at me with a bold statement. WOW! Heck my clones stay in a 16oz solo cup for 10 days or so after they root out. Then I will do some selective choosing. I take the strongest 2 clones of each strain and put them in 5g pots. They will stay in this for 2-4 weeks depending on strain. The others will be split between 1g or 3g. Then though out the vegging process, faster growing plants get dealt with as needed. Most stay n 3g pots till needed. I only flower 6 plants. I have 20 plants that are big enough to produce a QP right now, but I am only on week 4 of flower. The querkle will take 9 weeks, the Pure Kush 10weeks, the Qrazy Train 10+ weeks. About 2-3weeks before I flip, I will trans plant into either 7g or 9g pot. This is how I get between 10-16ozs per plant. My avg. is 12ozs. The querkle is an awesome plant, that just blows up!

Well after all this negative attention, I threw all the GSC? away. Now, I research my strains on seedfinder.eu. Not one person has acknowledge that. Do u all know who they are?

So you will never see me grow that shit again. Mostly because I have such a nice large selection of strains. I am sure I will offend some other click. Also, here in Seattle, there is so much GSC. it is one of the cheapest strains you can buy, $450/QP. Now this particular strain was given to me. I don't normally do that, as I clone from seed. He gave me 8 of them. They were ready to flower when he did. I put 7 of them in 4g pots and flowered them in my 4x4. I got 9ozsoff those 7 plants. That was the first time I flowered small plants! The 8th plant became my science project. When the 7 were done in the 4x4 the monster went in. I weigh it Monday. It's definitely over 3/4 of a pound. But it probably wont make 16ozs. It just depends, those buds are dense. You shot one of those nugz through a sling shot, you could kill someone!

Hey next time you all don't agree what strain it is, maybe keep it to yourself. When people flip out over marijuana strain, maybe you need to re evaluate your priorities. Relax, I am just growing me bad ass nugz. See half the responder said they didn't think it was GSC, but still gave me compliments and rep for a job well done. I would like to thank those people. I also respect the fact that it might not be. Thank you all for your friendly comments.


It's time to move on, I got another grow. Peace


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 23, 2014)

your funny good luck with your gsc or whatever you call that.


----------



## xkushx (Mar 24, 2014)

Medical Grower Wa. said:


> This guy Huel Perkins says he veggs 2-3 weeks and avg. 10-14oz per plant. Some one close the thread, we have found GOD.
> 
> I would say a plant is a QP in a month maybe a little longer. Now, what size pots o you have them in, what are ur nutes. Bro you came at me with a bold statement. WOW! Heck my clones stay in a 16oz solo cup for 10 days or so after they root out. Then I will do some selective choosing. I take the strongest 2 clones of each strain and put them in 5g pots. They will stay in this for 2-4 weeks depending on strain. The others will be split between 1g or 3g. Then though out the vegging process, faster growing plants get dealt with as needed. Most stay n 3g pots till needed. I only flower 6 plants. I have 20 plants that are big enough to produce a QP right now, but I am only on week 4 of flower. The querkle will take 9 weeks, the Pure Kush 10weeks, the Qrazy Train 10+ weeks. About 2-3weeks before I flip, I will trans plant into either 7g or 9g pot. This is how I get between 10-16ozs per plant. My avg. is 12ozs. The querkle is an awesome plant, that just blows up!
> 
> ...


no people are calling EVERYTHING girl scout cookies and selling it for cheap up there. gsc is still goin for 3200 minimum in the bay where it originated.


----------



## jaybray (Mar 25, 2014)

Medical Grower Wa. said:


> I would also like to let some of you people know, when you top many times. You get many good sized colas, not one large one. I am all about square footage and the proper light distribution. So where I get 20 large colas or would you just rather have one big one.
> 
> Also here in the state of Washington they are considering cutting back are medical marijuana growing ability. Right now I am allowed to have 15 plants that's it. I can have 25 ounces. They only want to let me have 6 plants and 3ozs. Well I figured out how to flowers 6 plants under 2000 watt and get quite a good yield I have a legal right to dispose of all my extra.
> 
> ...


Not trying to chime in and act like a know it all (by the way you grow nice plants) but in the stat of Washington you cant sell it not even a nug. I owned a dispensary in Spokane and the city shut us all down. Then they came to my house and checked my numbers. They specifically said I cant even give a nug away. So you may want to check the law. I have studied our medical law.


----------



## JointOperation (Mar 25, 2014)

REAL QUALITY ALWAYS SELLS FOR A GOOD PRICE.. people understand.. atleast if u know GOOD PEOPLE.. who like the best weed instead of some ok cheap buds.. i rather smoke some CLEAN buds. then some commercial pesticide sprayed buds or non flushed buds.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 25, 2014)

Apparently they have people stupid enough to buy that as real GSC...
I don't buy bud just because it has a recognizable name, it has to be the real deal.

My dispensary would laugh him out of there if he brought that in calling it GSC.


----------



## Rugxth (Mar 25, 2014)

nicely done how much light did you use?


----------



## flaiks (Mar 25, 2014)

Why is everyone harping on this guy? Who cares if it's GSC or not, its nice fucking bud, in the end, its going to all get you stoned? You guys are bickering like a bunch of teenagers over fake shoes.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 25, 2014)

Hilarious!!!


----------



## kindnug (Mar 25, 2014)

Medical Grower Wa. said:


> The Growers I know would laugh at these people andcall them liars.
> 
> I do want to say thanks to all the PM's I got telling me great job.
> I have gotin all my rep from this thread, that will piss off the GSC click, a bunch of kids trying to win popularity contest
> ...


I just don't like how you act as if your the authority on growing weed, then you admit only 3 years since you started.

Just because a WA dispensary will buy it, doesn't mean SoCal or Bay area dispensary would.
Whoever told you that was GSC was the LIAR, not me...
If you could read: I said MY DISPENSARY would laugh you out of there if you brought that in claiming it was GSC.

There have been named strains since 1990 + It's not 1982 anymore, people create names for certain clones.

I don't buy weed, so I don't know/care how much YOU pay for it.
WA has terrible outdoor season+Colorado has Cali+Wa beat when it comes to laws.

If they bought that thinking they're buying the real deal, then yes they are stupid.
I wasn't referring to everyone in WA like you seem to think.

I've been growing 15 years longer than you, grown tons before you even started.
Good Luck in your future endeavors, but your bickering is useless.


----------



## tiger mt. (Mar 25, 2014)

Will the real GSC please stand up? Below is my GSC - I think this is legit or close to legit. In any event it's a great plant. What gives me pause to claim real cookies with confidence is that the flowers are quite leafy and the yield is pretty good. The GSC represented as legit seem to be somewhat lanky and light yielding. The OP's cookies do not even appear close (not knocking the plant as whatever it is looks nice) - Maybe the OP got the fake GSC cut floating out of cloners market in seattle?


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 25, 2014)

tiger mt. said:


> Will the real GSC please stand up? Below is my GSC - I think this is legit or close to legit. In any event it's a great plant. What gives me pause to claim real cookies with confidence is that the flowers are quite leafy and the yield is pretty good. The GSC represented as legit seem to be somewhat lanky and light yielding. The OP's cookies do not even appear close (not knocking the plant as whatever it is looks nice) - Maybe the OP got the fake GSC cut floating out of cloners market in seattle?
> View attachment 3033977View attachment 3033981


Hey tiger mtn. I grew up on Squawk mtn.

droid maxx


----------



## Judge Mental (Mar 25, 2014)

Kinda off topic but.... anyone else notice everyone on here is like 6'5'?

Peace


----------



## kindnug (Mar 25, 2014)

Medical Grower Wa. said:


> See how uppity, pretentious u sound. U Cali's can have it, I'm gonna smoke it. U've been growing 15 years, I've been doing it 3 years and my shit is just as good as urs. Bet u my dick is bigger too. Children!
> 
> Hey check out the shatter I made from the trim
> 
> droid maxx


I hate hippies, and you are a prime example of one.
How could your bud be as good as mine when your running fake cuts?

I'm not going to argue anymore. Your weak, just like your attitude.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 25, 2014)

Next time name the thread:

Mid-grade week 10


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2014)

Judge Mental said:


> Kinda off topic but.... anyone else notice everyone on here is like 6'5'?
> 
> Peace


nawwwww. in only 6'2....


----------



## theexpress (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't see anything remotely indicating any og lineage here..... where are the fat ass calyxes? the nugg formation looks wrong... most of the gsc I had have had purple streaks going threw the nuggs.. u don't have that going on here either..


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 25, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks 4 pounds is minimum you should be pulling off 2000 watts? And I still feel like that's pretty low. A gram per watt would put you at around 5 lbs right? So if you're pulling three that's about .6 grams per watt which, if it were me I would take down the size of the op and get a strain dialed in and then try this again. So I'm not wasting so much on electricity. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 25, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks 4 pounds is minimum you should be pulling off 2000 watts? And I still feel like that's pretty low. A gram per watt would put you at around 5 lbs right? So if you're pulling three that's about .6 grams per watt which, if it were me I would take down the size of the op and get a strain dialed in and then try this again. So I'm not wasting so much on electricity.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


1000g=2.2lbs. U should know that

Check out the shatter I made from the trim. 

This is Wat shatter looks like in ur hand.



I think I have moved on


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 25, 2014)

Medical Grower Wa, join icmag and post pics of your GSC here!!

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=251746


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 25, 2014)

Huel Perkins said:


> Medical Grower Wa, join icmag and post pics of your GSC here!!
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=251746


That's OK let me post pics of my current grow, all GSC is gone, 14ozs was my final count

Hey look at my current grow though I have 2 Pure Kush 2 Querkle and 2 Qrazy Train. Start of week 5 today, 5 more weeks to go.

All gone! 


Coming along nicely


Jack of all strain, master of none


Doin it over and over again. I got 30 plants in vegg right now with 15 ready to go that would produce I half a pound or more. So my turnover is instant


droid maxx


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 25, 2014)

Man I got my shit together. Looks like growers like me could care less, as I sit here and count 18 cnotes in my hand.

droid maxx


----------



## tiger mt. (Mar 25, 2014)

Medical Grower Wa. said:


> Hey tiger mtn. I grew up on Squawk mtn.
> 
> droid maxx


Nice! Love this area but a bit expensive and not a great spot to grow. Way to make bank with these buds, whatever they might be - as long as they get you stoned, I don't care what you call them.


----------



## xkushx (Mar 26, 2014)

theexpress said:


> I don't see anything remotely indicating any og lineage here..... where are the fat ass calyxes? the nugg formation looks wrong... most of the gsc I had have had purple streaks going threw the nuggs.. u don't have that going on here either..



gsc is NOT sativa leaved like that. thats some random ass seed lol


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 26, 2014)

tiger mt. said:


> Nice! Love this area but a bit expensive and not a great spot to grow. Way to make bank with these buds, whatever they might be - as long as they get you stoned, I don't care what you call them.


See here's another Washington Grover that says you guys are a bunch of babies too

droid maxx


----------



## welshwizzard (Mar 26, 2014)

Doesnt look like any GSC Ive ever come across to be honest!


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 26, 2014)

Here's 6'5" for u


----------



## Medical Grower Wa. (Mar 26, 2014)

That's right, I grow indoor, outdoor, I make extracts, I am a garden tender, $20/hr cash, I set up grow rooms. I do a lot, one of those things is grow badass bud. I don't limit myself to one strain or one method. I have showed u proof of my ablilities, let's see urs. Real pictures too, not from ur daddies grow!


----------



## Olears (Mar 26, 2014)

Medical Grower Wa. said:


> That's right, I grow indoor, outdoor, I make extracts, I am a garden tender, $20/hr cash, I set up grow rooms. I do a lot, one of those things is grow badass bud. I don't limit myself to one strain or one method. I have showed u proof of my ablilities, let's see urs. Real pictures too, not from ur daddies grow!


Please keep going your sooooo entertaining! I need a good read tonight


----------



## iforgotmymeds (Mar 27, 2014)

What's up MGW? Nice pics, so who is violating who? I see much has not changed people still harping on the GSC...lol. Keeping doing you my friend, In the words of Bob Marley "Don't worry about a thing".....(you know the rest).


----------



## driel (Aug 24, 2015)

https://i.imgur.com/PoNQ7Un.jpg

This is what a GSC I saw at week 10 looked like


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Aug 29, 2015)

Medical Grower Wa. said:


> Not much else to say I think the title pretty much indicates my whole point here. I think all you(RIU) need to see is pictures:View attachment 3026843View attachment 3026845View attachment 3026848
> droid maxx


Good stuff it looks great I would smoke it all day long I also grow in Washington Indoor/outdoor


----------



## DIY42088 (Sep 2, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm trying to follow along as well.
> How big is the "solid" bud ?
> Give us something for comparison with the whole thing trimmed.
> Sorta like:
> ...


That's fucking awesome lol. Is that your own pic or from the web?


----------



## DIY42088 (Sep 2, 2015)

driel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/PoNQ7Un.jpg
> 
> This is what a GSC I saw at week 10 looked like


Damn, looks like that bud was too close to the light(fox tails, or that stacking you see in the bud) and his temps swung real low on his dark cycle. My plants turned purple like that when my landlord started paying the eclectic bill because I keep it super cold now. But they didn't do that until it was colder


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 3, 2015)

DIY42088 said:


> That's fucking awesome lol. Is that your own pic or from the web?


It's White widow from Dutch master's that I grew.


----------



## caherbgrower (Sep 3, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> GSC seems to bring out the arguments EVERY TIME, it doesn't fail.
> 
> Whatever strain you have it's a nice harvest I hope it gets you blazed cause in the end that's what matters
> 
> ...


It was the same with OG cuts back in the day. Now you have dozens of strains called "OG This" or "something Kush"...


----------



## caherbgrower (Sep 3, 2015)

Med grower, you do grow some great looking herb. Would be glad to pass some joints around with you.


----------



## caherbgrower (Sep 3, 2015)

To everyone on troop 62's nutsack....
GSC is bunk, played out, and all hype.
OK some of it is pretty good, but grow you out an old school Durban then let's talk.


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Sep 3, 2015)

Cookies.. everywhere.!.

That doesn't look like GSC or what it supposed to look like. Doesn't even matter...

I'm not going to get all elite on GSC.. In the end its just another hybrid, anybody in the game for awhile can identify this as another trend. Its a pain chasing these elities, I'm personally leaning towards GG4 over GSC.. GSC is powerful and shes a beautiful flower to look at. 

I mean really GSC could use some crossing to improve yield, so I dont get stuck on the original expression of the genetics.The only reason I want to claim authentic status is mainly for my customers reference and breeding. Some of the other cookie variants like PGSC are amazing too. 

Whats more important is to correctly identify these phenotypes and isolate the desirable traits. Im still trying to wrap my mind around the lineage of these elites, and they seem to be almost accidental.


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 3, 2015)

GrowerGoneWild said:


> Cookies.. everywhere.!.
> 
> That doesn't look like GSC or what it supposed to look like. Doesn't even matter...
> 
> ...


after looking at the pictures i got a similar impression, going on looks does not mean much i concede to that
but GSC she looks like a runt to me, yield must be terrible i am not a fan of mutant plants that are unable to build colas

i was also going to say how much sexier gg4 looks to me anyway and also the yield with that looks much better 
but you kind of got their first

peace


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Sep 3, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> after looking at the pictures i got a similar impression, going on looks does not mean much i concede to that
> but GSC she looks like a runt to me, yield must be terrible i am not a fan of mutant plants that are unable to build colas
> 
> i was also going to say how much sexier gg4 looks to me anyway and also the yield with that looks much better
> ...


Yeah the cola development is weak for GSC. And the purples are harder to get out of them if you are in soil. The hydro run of GSC had more purples in it for sure. And you're right, its kinda hard to tell just by looks.

One of the locals here has been running GSC crosses and GG4 crosses and he tossed out the GSC crosses in favor the GG4 crosses. I passed the forum cut to him for his own testing to see if it makes the "cut".. At least he will see the original phenotype. I dont have the most sensitive pallete, but I get more chocolate flavors with GSC, but the GG4 cross I tried was a better daytime smoke, but not as good flavor wise. 

Heh, sorry.. wandered off topic.. its not a GSC vs GG4 thread.


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 3, 2015)

GrowerGoneWild said:


> Yeah the cola development is weak for GSC. And the purples are harder to get out of them if you are in soil. The hydro run of GSC had more purples in it for sure. And you're right, its kinda hard to tell just by looks.
> 
> One of the locals here has been running GSC crosses and GG4 crosses and he tossed out the GSC crosses in favor the GG4 crosses. I passed the forum cut to him for his own testing to see if it makes the "cut".. At least he will see the original phenotype. I dont have the most sensitive pallete, but I get more chocolate flavors with GSC, but the GG4 cross I tried was a better daytime smoke, but not as good flavor wise.
> 
> Heh, sorry.. wandered off topic.. its not a GSC vs GG4 thread.


Thanks for the info, yeh its not a GSC v GG4 thread, its just the latter is very sexi 
but as far as i know i might prefer smoking the GSC as i have not tried either, just going on the photos around here

peace


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes wanna try GSC but most sold by banks are a fugazi version of the real thing. Shame..


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Sep 3, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Yes wanna try GSC but most sold by banks are a fugazi version of the real thing. Shame..


Well the only way I think you can get GSC thats true to the phenotype from seed is a S1. From what I understand, there will be differences but very limited variation. You would think that a breeder by now had a forum cut they selfed.

I've been running this GSC mom for a year, so I'm thinking of doing a S1 project, or a Tissue culture. When I got the clone it only tested around 16% with a high of 20%.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 3, 2015)

GrowerGoneWild said:


> Well the only way I think you can get GSC thats true to the phenotype from seed is a S1. From what I understand, there will be differences but very limited variation. You would think that a breeder by now had a forum cut they selfed.
> 
> I've been running this GSC mom for a year, so I'm thinking of doing a S1 project, or a Tissue culture. When I got the clone it only tested around 16% with a high of 20%.


So what breeders have the s1 cut?


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Sep 3, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> So what breeders have the s1 cut?


I dont know..

Here's the problem.. How do you you verify the breeder does have the real GSC forum cut?. Then after the cut is selfed to make an S1, the seeds will have to be grown out to verify it still has the phenotype for the original cut.

I'm operating under the assumption that my cut of GSC is real. I've observed it has all the traits of the GSC I've seen online. If it is a knockoff I dont think I could tell, the purples, leaf structure, the low yield the way it smells. If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck... then it must be a cookie. Is it authentic?.. Dunno, we dont have access here to a person that could do a genetic fingerprint of GSC.

If you're in alaska, I'll hook you up with a GSC cut... cuts like these should be shared not horded..


----------



## Milo 420 (Sep 4, 2015)

Medical Grower Wa. said:


> Man I sure is pretty, but man, there aint even enough to smoke. I'd take a pound of my weed and the $2000, than a $20 sack of that!
> 
> Just my opinion, plus my customers aren't complaining!


Quality over quantity!!


----------



## juan lopez (Oct 13, 2016)

This is my thin mint gsc 
Being growing since March


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2017)

Here are a few pics of my (100% LEGIT!) Platinum Girl Scout Cookies (from DHN, No Fookies here, lol.). Equipment & System: 10x10 Gorilla Grow Tent, 2 x 1000W HPS (Hortilux lamps) in 8" Raptor AC Hoods (sealed system with co2 supplementation). Medium is 6" Hugo Rockwool Blocks (W/coco covers) on a Coco Mat, in a 4x8 Flood Table. Grow system is: Recirculating, Top Feed, Drip Irrigation Hydro System (Using RO Water). Nutrients= Mills + Other Additives/Growth Enhancers/Biological Inoculants. 

We had some issues that prevented us from realizing this strains full potential, however GSC is known for producing Below Average to Low Yields. The only people I know of who get above average to high yields from legit GSC strains are experienced growers with very dialed in (finely tuned so to say) systems. With that taken into consideration we didn't do too bad actually, especially considering the issues we had during the grow. My camera REALLY SUCKS so I had a hard time getting it to focus properly, I took a TON of pics but many were too blurry to even use. I'll borrow a better camera & post some better pics soon but for now tell me what you think?


----------



## NuggODank (Jan 10, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Here are a few pics of my (100% LEGIT!) Platinum Girl Scout Cookies (from DHN, No Fookies here, lol.). Equipment & System: 10x10 Gorilla Grow Tent, 2 x 1000W HPS (Hortilux lamps) in 8" Raptor AC Hoods (sealed system with co2 supplementation). Medium is 6" Hugo Rockwool Blocks (W/coco covers) on a Coco Mat, in a 4x8 Flood Table. Grow system is: Recirculating, Top Feed, Drip Irrigation Hydro System (Using RO Water). Nutrients= Mills + Other Additives/Growth Enhancers/Biological Inoculants.
> 
> We had some issues that prevented us from realizing this strains full potential, however GSC is known for producing Below Average to Low Yields. The only people I know of who get above average to high yields from legit GSC strains are experienced growers with very dialed in (finely tuned so to say) systems. With that taken into consideration we didn't do too bad actually, especially considering the issues we had during the grow. My camera REALLY SUCKS so I had a hard time getting it to focus properly, I took a TON of pics but many were too blurry to even use. I'll borrow a better camera & post some better pics soon but for now tell me what you think?


They look fucking delicious!! One question as i noticed it was happening on some of my outdoor plants,
Do you know what causes they sugar leaves edges to curl in like that??
I always thought heat stress caused leaf edges to curl upwards but its been pretty cold lately.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2017)

NuggODank said:


> They look fucking delicious!! One question as i noticed it was happening on some of my outdoor plants,
> Do you know what causes they sugar leaves edges to curl in like that??
> I always thought heat stress caused leaf edges to curl upwards but its been pretty cold lately.


I'm not sure exactly why they do that, however in my case heat was a bit of an issue for the top 6" of the canopy, so I'm sure that contributed to the curling but I don't think its a main cause. Every strain of high quality genetics that Ive grown, strains that produce a shit ton of frost, I have noticed that the "Resin Railed" leaf edges always seem to curl to some degree. It seems the more dense the trichomes are on the leaf edges the more they curl, so I'm guessing it has more to do with Genetics and Resin/Essential oil production than anything else. I'm no expert grower by any means, so these are just educated guesses, I'm sure someone more experienced with actual cannabis plant science could, using actual facts, shed some more light on this?


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Jan 10, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Here are a few pics of my (100% LEGIT!) Platinum Girl Scout Cookies (from DHN, No Fookies here, lol.)


Nice!.. I've been wondering about the DHN cut. Thanks!. Your pics look good.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2017)

Here are some more pics of the Platinum GSC we harvested yesterday. These are just some of the smaller nugs that fell off during harvest, I will post pics of our better top colas soon. For our first run with Hydro I don't think we did too bad, what do you fellow farmers think?


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Jan 16, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Here are some more pics of the Platinum GSC we harvested yesterday. These are just some of the smaller nugs that fell off during harvest, I will post pics of our better top colas soon. For our first run with Hydro I don't think we did too bad, what do you fellow farmers think?


I think it looks great, hydro cookies for me had more resin production. The color is correct, just has that "hashy" whitish orange appearance. I'll gladly grind that up and smoke it.

I like to run cookies in SOG, mainly to work on size. It kinda has limits to size, It just kinda makes nuggets. I know you posted the smaller stuff. but It looks good to me.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 17, 2017)

Little green crabs on the march


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Little green crabs on the march


They do kinda look like little crabs don't they, lol. What is that little picture symbol with the red X over it in your post?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 18, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> They do kinda look like little crabs don't they, lol. What is that little picture symbol with the red X over it in your post?


I'm not seeing that, my friend.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm not seeing that, my friend.


Well that's odd, this is what I'm seeing:


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 18, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Well that's odd, this is what I'm seeing: View attachment 3879465


That is odd

Can you see this pic?






It's DSC01322.JPG from your attached photos


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That is odd
> 
> Can you see this pic?
> 
> ...


I'm seeing the same thing again, very strange, maybe something to do with my Ad Blocker, IDK?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 19, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 3879738
> 
> I'm seeing the same thing again, very strange, maybe something to do with my Ad Blocker, IDK?


I'm running adblock plus myself, so I don't *think* that's it. Anyone else seeing the red X?


----------



## BobCajun (Jan 19, 2017)

GSC Forum Cut is apparently not all that potent, like around 20%. It's the SinMint Cookies that's super potent, apparently from the father. GSC FC is alright for personal but can't see the yield being good for commercial. The buds are tiny though the calyxes are large.


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Jan 19, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> GSC Forum Cut is apparently not all that potent, like around 20%. It's the SinMint Cookies that's super potent, apparently from the father. GSC FC is alright for personal but can't see the yield being good for commercial. The buds are tiny though the calyxes are large.


I think THC/THCA results are misleading. Cannabis is way more complicated than to isolate it to one chemical for potency. there is the entourage effect. Look at ZkittleZ for 2106 it doesn't go past 20%. 

This is the GSC Forum Cut I had tested.. I never had a problem with these flowers. Remember, this is from a random sample but I think this represents the lower end of FGSC. I ran it in SOG to get the best out of it, golf ball sized flowers all day long. I have moved to other cuts, and culled that cut from the garden. I would rather run PGSC, or Birthday Cake if i'm doing GSC cultivars.

http://analytical360.com/m/archived/256771


----------



## BobCajun (Jan 19, 2017)

GrowerGoneWild said:


> I think THC/THCA results are misleading. Cannabis is way more complicated than to isolate it to one chemical for potency. there is the entourage effect. Look at ZkittleZ for 2106 it doesn't go past 20%.
> 
> This is the GSC Forum Cut I had tested.. I never had a problem with these flowers. Remember, this is from a random sample but I think this represents the lower end of FGSC. I ran it in SOG to get the best out of it, golf ball sized flowers all day long. I have moved to other cuts, and culled that cut from the garden. I would rather run PGSC, or Birthday Cake if i'm doing GSC cultivars.
> 
> http://analytical360.com/m/archived/256771


So typical hybrid potency. Looks great though and probably has good flavor/aroma.


----------

